

Write in serial, not parallel.  - jseliger
http://blog.seliger.com/2009/08/23/one-person-one-proposal-dont-split-grant-writing-tasks

======
jseliger
Note that this post is in part a response to this HN thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=779812>

